# 3000 Kelly B 3000 !!!



## DDT

*BRAVO !!!*​
Helpful, sympa...et subtilement sorcière, mais avec classe, quoi !  

  ​
DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

It's a booming *Triple* off the wall in center!

 *What a hit!  

Power, speed, and a graceful swing...this Big League
player is clearly on the way to Cooperstown.  Covers all the bases too.  Anyone pitching junk her way is sure to get hit 

Thanks Kelly,
cuchu*
​


----------



## nichec

Thank you and congratulations


----------



## la reine victoria

*Congratulations Kelly!*​ 
You may find this useful
if ever you can find 
 some spare time ​ 
* * * * * * * * * ​ 
LRV​


----------



## elroy

*ألف مبروك*
**​


----------



## Agnès E.

Ah, Kelly, I can't express my pleasure of belonging to the same squad as you... working with you is so funny and great!

Just for info: my size is a Frech 40, I love dark blue, bright red and deep green. Don't forget how much I love you, Kelly Chou !


Je te souhaite le plus sincèrement du monde (tu me connais, hein !) un merveilleux postiversaire.


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS KELLY B!!!! 

Mei


----------



## zaby

Congratulations !
   
Thanks for all the help you've given us​


----------



## JazzByChas

Madame Kelly:

I know that you are a "hit" in English and French (and perhpas others) but you are certainly a source of clear, precise, and helpful information.

Dear madame: keep up the good work!


----------



## geve

Kelly, 

Pour ton postiversaire, je t'offre un message tout en français, parce que tu le vaux bien ! (j'espère que tu n'es pas d'humeur paresseuse aujourd'hui  )
Trois mille fois tu as cliqué sur le bouton "Submit Reply" (désolée, mais ma configuration est en anglais), et trois mille fois ta prose est apparue, comme par magie, en différents endroits de ce forum qui est un peu comme une deuxième maison pour beaucoup d'entre nous... Merci, donc, de décorer ainsi le paysage de nos pérégrinations wordreferentielles (ceci n'est pas un vrai mot), soit dans un français de toute beauté, soit dans un anglais fort obligeant !

Félicitations Kelly ! et vive le français !


----------



## ElaineG

To my favorite (and only, but that doesn't make you any less my favorite) classmate from WRF Mod Kindergarten, and putative spouse, 

many many congratulations, thanks and kudos from (in honor of the occasion)

Elaine B.


----------



## belén

*Kelly B!!!! Congratulations on your 3000 posts and thank you for each one of them!!! *​* 
 I want one like the one for Agnes but in purple please  
*


----------



## la grive solitaire

*F*
*É*
*L*
*I*
*C*
*I*
*T*
*A*
*T*
*I*
*O*
*N*
*......C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S, ..K E L L Y !! .............................*​


----------



## LV4-26

Merci pour tout, Kelly.


----------



## lauranazario

Your excellent performance on our forums' vast terrain is nothing short of impressive. 

hugs,
Laura N.


----------



## Jana337

Brava, Kellita! 

Jana


----------



## charlie2

Are you sure ? That's what you think! 




			
				KellyB said:
			
		

> I didn't do it - nobody saw me do it - you can't prove anything -


 
Thank you.


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations to such a delightful forero, Kelly.


----------



## anangelaway

*FÉLICITATIONS ET MERCI KELLY!*


----------



## Kelly B

Merci, mes amis! It is a privilege and a pleasure to spend time with you here (surtout en français, geve). Thank you so much for your company.


----------



## Isotta

Merci, Kellette, pour ta forte présence sur le forum !


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy postiversary, Kelly.  You do an incredible job and you're truly an asset to the forum!*_  

*Keep it up!*


----------



## maxiogee

Well done Kelly B, 

from a mere whippersnapper.


----------

